# what do you think



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i was talking to paula she is the one i,m getting lightning from i told her about bopper she said what you could do is set them up and just before the eggs start to hatch you can pull bopper and let cinny feed the chicks for 3 weeks then you can hand feed


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i thought it was cinny and snowball or are they not making breeding progress?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no bopper is the one from my uncle that poked the holes in the chicks even though she sugested this i could not breed him she thought i could breed him


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a little rough on the hen. She could do it but it would take a lot out of her. Maybe if you pull them sooner than 3 weeks it would be a little easier for her. She will be on baby duty 24/7. If you cut that down to 2 weeks it would be better for her.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you reckon Bopper would do that again to the chicks, is that why you suggested to not breed him because of what he done to the other chicks?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes the first time he plucked them the second time he poked there crop


----------

